# How to make a skeletal Rib Cage cheaply��



## Count

*How to make a skeletal Rib Cage cheaply……*

Here’s one way to make a relatively cheap skeletal rib cage for some prop you may be building. It’s made from a Walmart plastic, oval trash can. It’s simply a matter of drawing a rib cage on the trash can and then cutting out the space between the ribs. The hard part is deciding how to finish or texture the rib cage once it is cut out. I decided to smear a two part polyurethane foam on the ribs mainly because I had some left over from another project. You have to mix the polyurethane foam in a lot of small batches and work quickly before it expands and becomes tacky. I’m sure there are other options for texturing the ribs that are worth trying. I toyed with the idea of wrapping the ribs with strips of burlap and then slapping on monster mud, but I haven’t tried that yet.









18” high Walmart, oval trash can. A mere $5 bucks. Ignore the can of Great Stuff as I did not use it.











Draw ribs, sternum and spine on the trash can. I ended up using ½” masking tape to delineate the ribs.











Cut out the spaces between the ribs using tin snips or a jig saw. I used both. Leave the bottom of the trash can until last as it adds stability.











Here’s half the spaces cut out.











All the spaces cut out including the bottom of the trash and also the top rim.











Back view of the spine and ribs











Rib cage after being smeared with 2 part polyurethane foam.











Rib cage after receiving a paint job. Reddish brown paint, then black paint, then lacquer. I use latex paint and then mist with water. That’s All Folks!


----------



## slightlymad

Very nice idea


----------



## Spookzilla

Outstanding! Cheap easy, very creepy effect, now what are you going to do with it? Can't wait to see!


----------



## Madame Turlock

Great idea should be more waterproof than the mache option I'm considering. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Terra

Wow, great idea and it looks so juicy!


----------



## Pennywise

OMG I love it! I would to expand on this if I can. For those of us who would rather not spend $5 on each rib cage we make, why not buy 1 can and make a paper mache duplicate? Then proceed to draw and cut out ribs. It won't be water-proof unless properly sealed (something I have yet to figure out lol. This is truly a great idea you have. I need probably a couple dozen skeletons for next year. Thanks alot for the info!


----------



## datura

that's a great idea ! really creepy result thanks to your paint job...


----------



## Count

Thanks to all who have made comments so far. Some have wondered how I plan to use the rib cage. Check out the picture of our Haunt Greeter and you’ll see the rib cage 

It may be possible to make the rib cage more anatomically correct by cutting the top 3 or 4 ribs loose from the spine and pulling them in to reduce their circumference. Then reattach them to the spine with a screw or pop rivet. I decided not to do this as Greeter’s burlap hides the top of the rib cage.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow that was a cool idea.


----------



## Pennywise

Awesome. That looks like the perfect place for it


----------



## scary1215

wow great idea but im going to have a dummy lying on the ground with the rib cage and guts coming out of it.


----------



## PHD

Excellent !


----------



## wristslitter

Looks good, I made skeletal hands out of a 6 in pvc pipe in kinda the same way, I used a jigsaw to cut it, its amazing the things you can dream up if you really want to.


----------



## rosshappy

nice one


----------



## Deathtouch

Thank you. I always have trouble with making the body.


----------



## wicc_ed

cool... Where did you get 2 part expanding foam?


----------



## Count

I got it from Douglas & Sturgess on the internet Douglas and Sturgess - Materials for Artists


----------



## wicc_ed

Ok now that I have visited that site... can you tell us what product you used?


----------



## macsrealm

Woah....that is awesome! Time to go to wallyworld.


----------



## darth stygian

WOW, great idea. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Very cool idea, will be trying it for sure!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

I love you so so much for posting this. This is going to help me so much!!!!

however, is there a way of painting it up so that I can put food in it and it not being toxic?


----------



## kprimm

Very cool idea, Who would have thought that a garbage can could be so scary.


----------



## BallstonManor

Absolutely brilliant...and bookmarked for later reference!


----------



## halloweenjunkienick

that looks great


----------



## fritz42_male

Chris Hansen's Scratch Built Corpse DVD shows this technique as well. he gets a bit more anatomically correct in the way he actually deforms the container and he uses liquid nails for corpsing instead of great stuff but same idea.

Nice job!


----------



## undead

*Thanks man!!*

Hey Mr. Count!! Thanks a lot for the tip!! I just used it to make my own rib cage to complete my zombie "outfit". Pics attached!!
View attachment 14938


View attachment 14939


----------



## One eyed Mick

This is a great idea to make a cheap and easy skeleton body.....thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## thalius Darkrune

these look fantastic!!
what size bucket?
and I too may do this with paper mache pennywise!! Love the idea!!!


----------



## Birk

These ideas amaze me, im so glad i found this forum lol


----------



## Rania

So awesome!


----------



## Hilda

This is an old thread. Found it while doing some research. This is too cool and easy for some of us lightweight prop builders, I thought I would comment on it.


----------



## Boone6666

yes very nice should of used this Idea for my horse


----------

